# Akina Mei 22.12.08 *story added*



## Samo

Edit for birth story!

Finally have a little time to type a quicky birth story :) (one handed nonetheless! :lol:)

Night of Dec 21, DH and I decided to "get things moving" by trying some of those natural labor inducing methods...i've walked a TON, ate spicy curry, was time to DTD. Only 10 minutes after at 9pm, I started feeling uncomfortable, not believing they were contractions...surely it was just soreness after months of abstinence. I called a friend who told me to get timing, get ready, and call the hospital. Hour and a half passed and the pain didn't let up, i was timing contractions 3-5 min. apart.

Couldn't wake DH...the man had taken nyquil before sleeping. I packed my hospital bag and baby bag... I was NOT prepared...in my mind, this baby was not coming before Xmas.

10:45 called Doctor, she said come right in. DH was groggy from his meds still so on the way to the hospital we stopped at a convenience store for energy drinks :rofl: he told the others waiting in line that i was in labor in the car, and they promptly put him at the beginning of the line. Silly man.

I was 5cm gone and baby's head was right there when I got to the exam room, contractions 3min apart...they put me in a delivery room. i spent the next 3 hours telling the nurse "no I do not want pain medication" I was fine! I was on the laptop updating you ladies here and emailing family, and mentally preparing myself for more pain to come. The nurse was nervous but I was just sitting on the couch typing away. My second cervix check and I was 8cm, my waters had not "broken" like i thought they would...turned out they just slowly went on their own. That was easy!

about 20 min after that cervix check the contractions were HARD. I was trying to keep focus and went to the restroom. It was not a glorious moment as my bowels decided to empty out and the worst pain of my life started. They tried to usher me out and they ordered an epidural sent up, telling me meds were on the way. I had mixed feelings but you get to a point where you don't care about anything but making it through the next minute.

I RAN back to the hospital bed and was 10cm gone...too late for any medical intervention, and immediately started pushing. The nurse counting to 10 every push helped me a lot. I kept my eyes closed, just concentrating on her numbers, every second was one less I'd have to bare through. 30 min later at 4:26AM I pushed Baby Girl out so fast my OB said she just shot out into her arms.

Baby was perfect, they immediately placed her on my chest for bonding time and she had the biggest red lips and a whole head of hair! Everyone kept asking DH if that really was my first birth, as I did extremely well and naturally at that. I was so proud I was able to deny the pain meds all night and not give in. It was the most wonderful, challenging, and rewarding experience.

We named her Akina Mei and she was 6lbs1oz, 18.5in long. Absolutely healthy in every way and gorgeous! A perfect mix of Mommy and Daddy, we can't decide who she looks like more! She is so calm and sweet and took to nursing like a pro and is a pooping champ :lol:. We are so in love with her! :cloud9:

----------------------

Quick message to let you all know we are finally home from hospital!!! My little Christmas pressie :). Thank you Sarah (Genkigemini) for updating everyone when I left for the hospital Sunday night! Birth was amazing, i will have to write the story later when i can catch a few more mins. 

Some quick details though...

We named her Akina Mei Meneses. She was born Dec. 22 at 4:26AM weighing 6lbs1oz and was 18.5in long. She is so gorgeous with a full head of hair and Daddy and I are very much in Love with her! :cloud9: She is nursing well and is extremely calm and easy going...all the doctors were impressed with her!

A couple pictures before I go, too. I promise to write up my story once MIL comes this weekend and gives me some extra time :D.

Merry Christmas everyone! Enjoy your holidays!

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj101/samorin/Akina1.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj101/samorin/Akina2.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj101/samorin/Akina3.jpg


----------



## ~KACI~

She is gorgeous Samo!! Congratulations, a brilliant xmas pressie i would say!! x


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS she is Beautiful XXX


----------



## claralouise

congrats hunny


----------



## jade8701

congratulations shes gorgeous... way nice lips, sorrry if thats abit of a weirrd comment lol x


----------



## honey08

oh gosh,wot a cutie !! congrats :)


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun, she is beautiful and i love the name choice

Lou
xxx


----------



## navarababe

Awww shes gorgeous, congrats and have a nice xmas x


----------



## Michy

Huge congrats hun, am sooooooooooo jealous you have your LO for Christmas!

She is just :cloud9:


----------



## Serene123

I cannot believe you've had a baby! I remember when you were TTC! Congratulations x


----------



## fairywings

Congratulations on your little girl, she is lovely. :) x


----------



## danni2609

What a lovely xmas pressie!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Beltane

Wow- she is gorgeous Samo!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats. She is so beautiful.


----------



## jonnanne3

She is absolutely beautiful! congratulations! :hug:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## NeyNey

Aww honey, congratulations - she's so beautiful :hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She's so cute. Congratulations. :)


----------



## Chris77

She is beautiful! Congrats and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Congratulations!! She's amazing!


----------



## genkigemini

OH!!! I love love love the name Akina! It is beautiful!

No prob on making the updates. I was happy to do it. Thanks for keeping me updated! :hugs:

Merry Christmas. I am so glad you get to have your first Christmas as a Mommy! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake

congrats!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She is beautiful, congratulations! xXx


----------



## CamoQueen

Congratulations, she's adorable!!!


----------



## massacubano

congrats she is precious :pink:


----------



## soliloquise

gorgeous baby !


----------



## Lilaala

jade8701 said:


> congratulations shes gorgeous... way nice lips, sorrry if thats abit of a weirrd comment lol x

I don't think that's a weird comment, because I was about to say the same thing! She has full, beautiful lips!! Best tell her father he's going to have to be prepared to deal with his little girl having tons of suitors when she's older! Congratulations!


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats. She's beautiful!


----------



## Mervs Mum

She's lovely!!! She looks like a little white carrot in the last pic!! x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## baboo

shes beautiful hun!
xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Samo, she is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

arww shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Sarahkka

So cute! Look at her all swaddled up!
Congratulations, Samo!


----------



## Rumpskin

She is just perfect Samo. Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow, shes so perfect and gorgeous, huge congratulations x x x


----------



## emma_27

congrats


----------



## polo_princess

Oh congrats to you both hun, isnt she adorable!! Love the name you decided on eventually lol :hugs:


----------



## Samo

Thanks so much, girls :D. I have also added my birth story!

Finally have a little time to type a quicky birth story :) (one handed nonetheless! :lol:)

Night of Dec 21, DH and I decided to "get things moving" by trying some of those natural labor inducing methods...i've walked a TON, ate spicy curry, was time to DTD. Only 10 minutes after at 9pm, I started feeling uncomfortable, not believing they were contractions...surely it was just soreness after months of abstinence. I called a friend who told me to get timing, get ready, and call the hospital. Hour and a half passed and the pain didn't let up, i was timing contractions 3-5 min. apart.

Couldn't wake DH...the man had taken nyquil before sleeping. I packed my hospital bag and baby bag... I was NOT prepared...in my mind, this baby was not coming before Xmas.

10:45 called Doctor, she said come right in. DH was groggy from his meds still so on the way to the hospital we stopped at a convenience store for energy drinks :rofl: he told the others waiting in line that i was in labor in the car, and they promptly put him at the beginning of the line. Silly man.

I was 5cm gone and baby's head was right there when I got to the exam room, contractions 3min apart...they put me in a delivery room. i spent the next 3 hours telling the nurse "no I do not want pain medication" I was fine! I was on the laptop updating you ladies here and emailing family, and mentally preparing myself for more pain to come. The nurse was nervous but I was just sitting on the couch typing away. My second cervix check and I was 8cm, my waters had not "broken" like i thought they would...turned out they just slowly went on their own. That was easy!

about 20 min after that cervix check the contractions were HARD. I was trying to keep focus and went to the restroom. It was not a glorious moment as my bowels decided to empty out and the worst pain of my life started. They tried to usher me out and they ordered an epidural sent up, telling me meds were on the way. I had mixed feelings but you get to a point where you don't care about anything but making it through the next minute.

I RAN back to the hospital bed and was 10cm gone...too late for any medical intervention, and immediately started pushing. The nurse counting to 10 every push helped me a lot. I kept my eyes closed, just concentrating on her numbers, every second was one less I'd have to bare through. 30 min later at 4:26AM I pushed Baby Girl out so fast my OB said she just shot out into her arms.

Baby was perfect, they immediately placed her on my chest for bonding time and she had the biggest red lips and a whole head of hair! Everyone kept asking DH if that really was my first birth, as I did extremely well and naturally at that. I was so proud I was able to deny the pain meds all night and not give in. It was the most wonderful, challenging, and rewarding experience.

We named her Akina Mei and she was 6lbs1oz, 18.5in long. Absolutely healthy in every way and gorgeous! A perfect mix of Mommy and Daddy, we can't decide who she looks like more! She is so calm and sweet and took to nursing like a pro and is a pooping champ :lol:. We are so in love with her! :cloud9:


----------



## mrs shine

Congratulations she's so cute, what a lovely name too


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!


----------



## Chellebelle

congratulations Samo... she is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## bambikate

congrats she is absolutely gorgeous x x


----------



## Drazic<3

she is gorgeous! congratulations x


----------



## nessajane

congrats!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations hun

:pink:


----------



## chefamy1122

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwwww she is just precious, Congrats :)


----------



## Tishimouse

Wow, what a beautiful little baby girl and such a wonderful birth story. You have every right to be proud of yourself and I wish you all a wonderfully HAPPY NEW YEAR as a family.

Congratulations to you all. :hugs:


----------



## Beth_18

congratssss


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations, she is beautiful and you picked a gorgeous name xx


----------



## kookie

shes gorgeous


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## HAYS

Congrats my lovely,she is a stunner
xxx


----------



## superp123

Such a pretty girl! Well done Mommy and congrats to you and DH! 
P


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## PeanutBean

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## hellotasha

shes fab, congrats xxxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun shes lovely x x


----------



## pixielou

Samo, congratulations, wow baby looks lovely!
X


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## curiosa

wow I can't believe I only found this now! 
congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous baby girl!!!


----------



## HAYS

Congrats hun, you must be very proud
xxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

shes so cute xx


----------



## sonny

Wow hun she is gorgeous and i love the name!
Sorry this is late,i havn't been on up til now.
Hope you are doing well and little one is still ok 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emie

Beautiful what a lovely christmas present...:hug:


----------



## Han

Congatulations and well done on the birth with no pain relief!!

x


----------



## Tishimouse

The photographs are absolutely beautiful. What a gorgeous, healthy brand new baby girl, it's no wonder you two are in love. Congratulations again. :flower:


----------

